
Moore's Law, Microprocessors, Abstractions, First Principles [video] - JabavuAdams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb2tebYAaOA
======
code_biologist
I found this interview very frustrating to listen to. Lex keeps asking
questions about magic, consciousness, AI, and all that stuff... and Jim's a
chip designer. Beyond that, Jim doesn't seem very forthcoming about his
thoughts on novel architectural improvements other than that Moore's law will
hold.

For those interested, a low level technology interview that I scratched the
itch I hope'd the Jim Keller one would: [https://oxide.computer/blog/on-the-
metal-1-jeff-rothschild/](https://oxide.computer/blog/on-the-metal-1-jeff-
rothschild/)

 _On this episode of On the Metal, we interview Jeff Rothschild. Jeff has had
a fascinating journey solving all sorts of fun problems at various levels of
the stack. He is most widely known as being a co-founder of Veritas Software
and the first VP of Engineering at Facebook, but his story does not start
there. Join us as we hear Jeff’s stories from his impressive technical
endeavors including disassembling MS-DOS, editing machine code in an octal
editor, trolling coworkers in error messages, the origin story of ftruncate,
and more._

~~~
nujabe
I agree, Lex is overall a very competent interviewer who clearly spends a lot
of time prepping before each interview (for example his interview with Stephen
Kotkin) but he should really reconsider the value of those deadend
philosophical questions he asks every guest (what is the meaning of life? Do
you think we will have AGI? Will AI eventually end human civilisation?). I
have yet to see an interesting conversation follow from those questions, and
quite frankly I don't find them interesting at all, certainly not 10-15
minutes of each interview.

